# Pressed in bottom bracket for old Merlin X-Light



## Pierre

I have one of the early Extralight with pressed-in bottom bracket - does anybody know where I can get replacement components for it ? 

Thanks!

Pierre


----------



## rx-79g

Phil Wood has axels still, I think. And the bearings were standard. The tools are unavailable, but can probably be worked around. Check the Phil Wood site (or the Phil page on Sheldon Brown/Harris Cycles).

If you don't find the info you need, give Tom Kellogg at Spectrum Cycle a call - he came up with the system in the first place.

BTW, they were too narrow to convert to a newer hollow axel system - though a good machinest could probably make the cups to do it. There's discussion on the Phil site about that.


----------



## rx-79g

Good info:
http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-384049.html


----------



## dan682

I have a 1990 Merlin frame with the pressed-in bb. I bought new bearings and axle from Phil Wood and had a LBS install it - I think it was $60 for the labor. The mechanic didn't have the specific Merlin tool but said he used a few different presses he had in the shop.


----------



## spastook

I got new bearings for mine a few years back at my LBS and they cost me $10 a pair. Any LBS that has been a Merlin dealer going way back to the early 90's should still have the B.B. puller necessary to replace the bearings. It is an extremely simple task. Even without the Merlin puller a good mechanic should be able to extract the axle and replace the bearings.


----------



## grmilefsky

*How to do it*

This is for mechanics, shop and otherwise, and people who want to know how it works. I just finished doing this for a customer for the first time and I want to share the experience. Note I did not have any special Merlin tools to do this.

Things to remember that will help this make sense. 
1. The spindle is stepped just on the inside and holds the bearings in place.
2. The frame is stepped on the inside to keep the bearing from going too far.
3. There is a snap ring on the outside that snaps into a groove that holds the bearing in place.

Removal and installation.

1. The bearings are 6903. The dimensions are OD 30, ID 17, W 7. Various manufacturers make this bearing.
2. Removal is easy. There is a snap ring on the outside of the bearings. Use snap ring pliers to remove BOTH sides. Snap ring pliers can be found at your hardware store.
3. Tap the spindle with a hammer and bearings will pop out one side. Take the bearings off the spindle and insert into the other bearings and tap with the hammer. The step on the spindle grabs the bearings and forces them out.
4. Clean the shell. There are some spacers and seals which you can clean, but just don't lose them. 
5. Let's start with the drive side. Take your new bearing and press it into the shell just beyond the snap ring groove. Remember the frame is stepped so you can only go so far. Reinstall the snap ring.
6. The non-drive side is the harder side. You must install the spindle and then install the bearings. Note that you can't use a press because of the spindle. Very carefully tap the outer race of the bearing until the bearing is just beyond the snap ring groove. I used a punch and lots of patience for this one. I am sure the Merlin tool came in handy here.
7. Once the bearing is in place, turn the spindle. In my case the spindle was super stiff, which indicated the bearings were a little crooked. I remedied this by tapping either side of the spindle a few times and that made the spindle spin freely. 
8. Reinstall the snap ring. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## voob

Bottom Bracket Installation Instructions for
1990 and earlier, non- Grease Guard:

http://web.archive.org/web/19970301132019/http://merlinbike.com/bbngg.html


Grease Guard Bottom Bracket Manual:

http://web.archive.org/web/19970301132027/http://merlinbike.com/bbgg.html


----------



## BigJimmyJ

Is there any adjustment in the BB or just bearing replacement as the only option? Mine has a tiny, tiny amount of play in the crank and my left crank arm can ever so lightly tap my left stay


----------



## dan682

BigJimmyJ said:


> Is there any adjustment in the BB or just bearing replacement as the only option? Mine has a tiny, tiny amount of play in the crank and my left crank arm can ever so lightly tap my left stay


No there's no adjustment. Mine had play in both crank arms before I had the bearings replaced. Mine was only the 2 bearings and the axle. It sounds like some of the slightly newer frames used some sort of retaining clip as well.


----------



## spastook

If your B.B. is the threadless version that has c-clips holding the bearings in place. If this is the one you have the axle is adjusted with a puller. If you're mechanical you could probably make one, if not I'd take a mallet and give the axle a few whacks and see if you can get it to move a few mm. As far as the play goes you'll need new bearing to get rid of that. You should be able to find an old Merlin dealer somewhere that can help you out.


----------

